# whizzer value



## rickyd (Aug 6, 2014)

whats a stuck w1 worth? thanks for any reply rick


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

rickyd said:


> whats a stuck w1 worth? thanks for any reply rick




My 2 cents would be to save your hard earned $$ and buy a original Whizzer, not the re-pop ones. You can find runners for under a grand....


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2014)

I would buy a real one.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

vincev said:


> I would buy a real one.




...I knew I liked you for some reason Vince!!!


----------



## rickyd (Aug 6, 2014)

*real*

its supposed to be a 1941 motor only, leaving now to go get it. try to have a pic or 2 this evening. still wonder what going price is. thanks rick


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

It may be a fairly uncommon "F" motor, if so, it would be nice to have. (cooling fins run left-right instead of front-back).
If it has a sight glass on flywheel side, you really want it.... not the best runner, but desireable. (trade off)


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 6, 2014)

fresh turn key ready to go,,,


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

What are really cool (but early, so all the bug's weren't worked out yet) are the "E" model with the left-right iron? head, and bottom "roller drive (no wheel belt) and "chopper" style fuel tank with side ratcheting clutch rod.
Gee I don't know.... a stuck "E" motor only? $1200?, "F" $900? problem is you can't tell how bad "stuck is". If you are handy, maybe not so bad....

Paul, ya wanna chime in on this??????
 if carb and flywheel have hairline cracks in them, I would forget it, unless you want a static  wall display. (pot metal disintigrating)


----------



## bike (Aug 6, 2014)

*Pre H Motors were buit with Zinc DIECAST*

Incompatible metals in the alloy they break down forget riding them parts just fall off on their own - if it is an early one treat it with kid gloves museum piece.


----------



## rickyd (Aug 6, 2014)

*H motor*

this is an H motor with carb. built 46 48 as i read its stuck 1 broke fin on cylinder, still wonder about value. probably try to mount it in a frame and look at it as i am prone to do. thanks rick


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

rickyd said:


> this is an H motor with carb. built 46 48 as i read its stuck 1 broke fin on cylinder, still wonder about value. probably try to mount it in a frame and look at it as i am prone to do. thanks rick




I've paid $280, $312, $350 for H powerheads with carbs, coils and power transfer pulleys, none stuck two of these ran with little work. (cleaned, free'd exhaust valve, adj. points, adjusted timing)


----------



## rickyd (Aug 6, 2014)

*thanks bri*

this is far from a runner but i believe i'm in it for a good price, i'm trying to chose which crusty frame to mount it in and hang in the shop. rick


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 9, 2014)

My H was also far from running. Took 3 weeks to soak the lifters free. A lot of sweat and tears but now it's all smiles. [emoji1]


----------



## rickyd (Aug 10, 2014)

*suh*

Weeeeeet!!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't count out the New Edition Whizzers. We are in the Kelly BB!
WhizzerUSA also owns the rigths to the Vintage Whizzers.

Ray


----------

